# Mobile view question.



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Not exactly a technical problem, can one block a user on the mobile view? I've looked but maybe I missed something.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

I find the mobile view mostly sucks and the interface not the best.


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Mr.Married said:


> I find the mobile view mostly sucks and the interface not the best.


Agreed, mobile view sucks. Many times I'm not at home and log in with my cell, rather use my laptop at home. Just wish members blocked would carry over to mobile view.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

rockon said:


> Agreed, mobile view sucks. Many times I'm not at home and log in with my cell, rather use my laptop at home. Just wish members blocked would carry over to mobile view.


I exit the mobile view to have my phone look mostly like the laptop. What you lacks is the ability to do quotes and bolded text. But when there your blocks should take over when you sign in the icon in the left under the header, hit the icon and towards the bottom ask do you want to exit mobile view click yes then it takes you to one one closest to the home computer style.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Do you mean Tapatalk, or a browser on a mobile device? Former, I don’t use, for the latter I “Request Desktop Site”.


----------

